# New here, just checking in..



## sloop (Nov 14, 2007)

I've been working in professional theater for oh crap... 25years.... 

Got my degree in theater from Purdue University, my lead professor was Lee Watson. I was an engineering student until I took my first lighting class from him. Great teacher...

Currently I work in higher education as a technical director. Now I do everything from design lights and sets, to contracts, to master carpenter stuff. Hard to believe I am still in this job, but it's been good to me. 

Spare time, fall, spring and summer you will find me on the water somewhere. Either sailing or canoing. If not there, I am on bike with my camera in hand.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 14, 2007)

I get to be the welcome wagon this time! I hope I do this right.

Welcome to the Booth! It's a very active community and someone always seems to have the answer to your question. On that same token, don't be afraid to get involved, and use the search feature because theres alot of good, informative old topics. 

Now, do you/does your company/your educational facility have a website?

Also, how do you feel about:

Pirates vs Ninjas?

Metric vs Imperial?

120 vs 240?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 14, 2007)

Sloop, 

As one who is old enough to know who Lee Watson was, and met him at a pre-LDI USITT conference, Welcome to the Booth. You've got a great website. What year did you graduate Purdue?

Just ignore the questions about pirates/ninjas, imperial/metric, 120/220. Trust me, you'll be better off. Hey, Icewolf08, look at this! He'll be along in a moment to welcome you himself, Sloop.


----------



## sloop (Nov 14, 2007)

I graduated Purdue in 1984... Worked a lot during school. I wasn't exactly on "the 4 year plan". I'm glad to know someone here knows who Lee was. He was quite a character.. and a **** good designer/teacher.

120, 240, what ever it takes...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 14, 2007)

You can try to ignore the questions, but they'll get to you, and make you answer them. It's all in good spirits, I think.


----------



## Van (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Yeah Another carp/all around technician type person! Lee Watson, Boy that name sounds familiar. I should probably know it. 
Hmmm A sailor as well. That means you've got to side with me and the Pirates !


----------



## Logos (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard the booth sailor person.

Nice to have a bit more balance for the young crazies. 

So how do you feel about Cats and Dogs and would you turn a wombat into a pie?


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the booth Sloop. Glad to have another educator around. There are a lot of great young folks here eager to learn and be inspired. Hopefully you'll find sharing as enjoyable as the rest of us. Plus we do have a good time screwing around. 


Logos said:


> Welcome aboard the booth sailor person.
> Nice to have a bit more balance for the young crazies.
> So how do you feel about Cats and Dogs and would you turn a wombat into a pie?



Um Logos... you ok buddy? Lately I've been the sane one in these posts and it's starting to concern me.


----------



## Logos (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, sorry gaff, I'm doing a truly awful repair and maintenance job for someone at the moment and it's really getting to me. We're having a really hot November and the space isn't air conditioned.

I've fallen off the trolley.


----------



## sloop (Nov 15, 2007)

Van said:


> Welcome Aboard! Yeah Another carp/all around technician type person! Lee Watson, Boy that name sounds familiar. I should probably know it.
> Hmmm A sailor as well. That means you've got to side with me and the Pirates !



Arrrr...... It's a pirates life for me...


----------



## Van (Nov 15, 2007)

sloop said:


> Arrrr...... It's a pirates life for me...


 
www.boggandsalty.com

I don't need to say any more. 

p.s. I want a pirate smiley, maybe I should be that in the "suggestions" forum.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2007)

Dang it Van... you've subjected me to another day of "Pieces of 8" 

Be careful Sloop it's an annoyingly catching tune.

I think by now a pirate smiley is beyond a suggestion and more of a demand.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't you love songs like that. Speaking of pirates though, I just picked up a mint condition original "Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl" Movie poster. Probably spent more than I really wanted to, but how could you pass up an opportunity like that?


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2007)

I bet Logos will buy it for double what you paid. Wouldn't it look great on the back of the bathroom door?


----------



## miriam (Nov 16, 2007)

Pirates and Ninjas, is that baseball? And if so, why do Australians know about it?


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 16, 2007)

miriam said:


> Pirates and Ninjas, is that baseball? And if so, why do Australians know about it?



Yes there is a Pirate baseball team but that's not what we are talking about. The question is which of these historical groups of bad boys are the toughest and coolest. Both are common topics for exciting action and adventure movies. We really aren't trying to confuse the non-english speakers in the booth. 

Pirates

Ninjas


----------



## miriam (Nov 16, 2007)

Well here's a good spot for the duh smilie


The coolest and the toughest, aha.

No wonder I didn't get it.

My vote is for Smurfette.


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, since we've added cubits as a third choice, may I introduce the samurai as a third option?


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 16, 2007)

I believe the real official third choice is zombies (at least on Facebook... and I hate getting the darn invitations to join one side or the other). The Samurai are too closely related to Ninjas.


----------



## Van (Nov 16, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> I believe the real official third choice is zombies (at least on Facebook... and I hate getting the darn invitations to join one side or the other). The Samurai are too closely related to Ninjas.


 
See with Zombies the real choices are Zombies or Zippys. Zombies are your typical "Dawn of the Dead" fare, Zippys are the ones in "28 Days Later" they move much faster


----------



## sloop (Nov 16, 2007)

Van said:


> See with Zombies the real choices are Zombies or Zippys. Zombies are your typical "Dawn of the Dead" fare, Zippys are the ones in "28 Days Later" they move much faster




Actually in the original Dawn of the dead they have what is now known in the film industry as slow zombies. The New dawn of the dead brought forth "fast zombies" that have carried on to "28 days later"...


----------



## Van (Nov 16, 2007)

sloop said:


> Actually in the original Dawn of the dead they have what is now known in the film industry as slow zombies. The New dawn of the dead brought forth "fast zombies" that have carried on to "28 days later"...


 
There's a "New" " Dawn of the Dead"?

I'm old, married, and don't get out much, besides which Zombies give me nightmares.


----------



## sloop (Nov 16, 2007)

Van said:


> There's a "New" " Dawn of the Dead"?
> 
> I'm old, married, and don't get out much, besides which Zombies give me nightmares.



2004 Dawn of the Dead remake---not nearly as good as the orignal..
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363547/

The original by George Romero in 1978 is a true classic.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 16, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> I hate getting the darn invitations to join one side or the other



oh come on, don't you love getting 100 invites so you can become a "slayer" what is this facebook thing, a computer game

"i leveled up on my slayer", i prefer myspace still."


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> oh come on, don't you love getting 100 invites so you can become a "slayer" what is this facebook thing, a computer game
> "i leveled up on my slayer", i prefer myspace still."



Do you mean what is Facebook in general, or what is the vampires on facebook?


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 17, 2007)

facebook in general..


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 17, 2007)

Facebook is like Myspace, but it was originally designed exclusively for college students, but has since evolved to allow anyone to join. It is generally a lot more tame than Myspace, I don't get the "Friend me and come look at my porn page" notifications on facebook, but I get one like every two days on myspace. It is more of a networking oriented idea as opposed to a "put your entire life online" idea.

Anyone else want to chip in here?


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 17, 2007)

Still, much less convoluted than Myspace.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah i don't mind applications except to read any data your friends have put in it, you had to add the application yourself, which i think is bad


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Icewolf aren't you too old for all this Facebook/Myspace nonsense? What ever happened to pick up the phone and call?


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 23, 2007)

I spend a whole lot of no time on Facebook. But it allows me to keep track for people, and it was how a found out about an upcoming high school reunion. Besides, in working at a school, everyone uses facebook, and it is a easy free way to post local job listings, which actually proved useful in finding some crew for this season.


----------



## Van (Nov 25, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> .................................................................
> I should live in in SLC and become a mormon to work at the LDS conference center...


 
Only if you're blond, and have perfect teeth.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I did have to find a crew, it was very surprising how hard that was. You would think that the theatre students would love to work for us, but that is just not the case. There isn't really enough interest for me to offer an internship, and I don't know why. So it goes.


----------

